# Windsor Sportsman Club 3D



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

are you useing the back bush by the tracks?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Is it located at 2401 Dougall Ave.?? Never been there so want to make sure I have the right place in case we go.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Sean they will be using the bush by the tracks. I talked with Chuck Garinger and he said they had done a lot of work to make it safe and workable. I will be going to shoot and talk with their Executive.

Maxtor that is the address I have always known. Heading south from tecumseh RD it is the first drive past the tracks. Set back in a bit but you can see the high-Low skeet houses from the road.

Bob


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

Maxtor said:


> Is it located at 2401 Dougall Ave.?? Never been there so want to make sure I have the right place in case we go.


its actually in the city itself, we were asked to set up a field course there a while ago and also hosted a few target championships there as well


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Sean, did you do the events there? 

I asked him if Fern was still with them and he said no. Kind of shocked me as she was a driving force behind their move to archery in the club from what I had been told.

Would be good to sit and look at the whole of Essex to see if we can boost participation in all aspects of the sport.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

We had a great turnout at both Target Championships held there, but alot of promises where made and none kept, alot of grandious talking but little action from WSC, Fern moved to Kingsville and myself to Belle River so that left no one to do the work.


----------

